# Projektleiter/in Software SPS



## Günter Stahl GmbH (5 Oktober 2011)

Unser Auftraggeber ist ein international tätiges Unternehmen, das sich in der ersten Liga der mittelständischen Arbeitgeber befindet. Das Unternehmen entwickelt Produkte von der einzelnen Roboterzelle bis hin zur vollautomatisierten Produktionslinie – alles aus einer Hand. Aufgrund der Erfahrung in Zukunftsthemen wie erneuerbare Energien und Elektromobilität verzeichnet das sehr profitable Unternehmen stetige Zuwachsraten. Hinzu kommt, dass der ausgezeichnete Qualitätsstandard und der steigende Grad der Automatisierung dazu beigetragen haben, dass man sich bei internationalen bekannten Auftraggebern etabliert hat. Der Firmensitz befindet sich in *zentraler Lage* in *Ostbayern.*

Wir suchen langfristig zur Verstärkung einen m/w

*Projektleiter Software*

*Ihre Aufgabe:  * 
Sie verantworten Softwareprojekte für SPS- und Robotertechnik. Im Detail  bedeutet dies die Konzeptionierung und Realisierung von Automatisierungslösungen in Koordination mit den angrenzenden Fachabteilungen. Sie nehmen Kundenkontakte wahr und klären softwaretechnische Schnittstellen ab. Entwicklung und Optimierung von Standardbibliotheken gehört ebenso dazu. Ihr Tätigkeits- und Projektverantwortungsbereich steigt mit Ihrem Erfahrungsschatz an. Ziel der Position ist, dass Sie in 2 – 3 Jahren die Funktion eines Teamleiters übernehmen können.                                                                                                                                                  

*Ihr Profil: * 
Sie besitzen ein erfolgreich abgeschlossenes Studium der Elektrotechnik bzw. Informatik oder einen vergleichbaren Abschluss. Kenntnisse aus der Praxis bzw. Berührung mit Hard- und Softwareprogrammierung im Bereich SPS und Robotersteuerungen sollten Sie vorweisen können. Erste Erfahrungen mit Codesys, Beckhoff-TwinCat, Stäubli und Kuka sind von Vorteil. Der engagierte und motivierte Hochschulabsolvent könnte auch passende Voraussetzungen haben. Englischkenntnisse runden Ihr Profil ab. Sie tragen gerne Verantwortung und arbeiten selbständig am Projekterfolg unter Berücksichtigung der Termine und Kosten.


*Wir* *bieten Ihnen *einen nicht alltäglichen Arbeitsplatz in einer Umgebung, die von Offenheit und Wertschätzung geprägt ist. Die individuellen Karrieremöglichkeiten sind vorhanden und werden gefördert. Die vertraglichen Bedingungen und Sozialleistungen werden Sie überzeugen.

*Frau Martina Stahl-Förster bzw. Frau Lisa Stöckl * *steht Ihnen bei Fragen gerne zur Verfügung. Bitte übermitteln Sie uns Ihre vollständigen und aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen unter Angabe der Gehaltsvorstellung und des möglichen Eintrittstermins über den regionalen Online-Stellenmarkt **www.stahl-personal.de** oder per EMail an info@pubstahl.de unter der Kennziffer 2908. Unter folgendem Link können Sie sich das Stellenangebot nochmal ansehen: *http://www.stahl-personal.de/generator.php?id=745


*Günter Stahl GmbH, Personal-Unternehmensberatung*
*Karl-Rapp-Str. 1, 92442 Wackersdorf, Telefon +49 9431 5287-0*


----------

